# The Definitive Answer on Fuel Filter Life - It's not miles!



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

makes sense, good job


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

KNOWLEDGE is POWER...even if GM doesn't think it necessary to inform the owners.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

makes sense, I have around 3700mi and my DIC says 90% fuel filter left. If you look at my signature you'll see 100 gal fuel used would be about my mileage. I drive around town quite a bit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome sleuthing there Agent Diesel.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I assume the filter is considered a "consumable" item like an air filter and therefore has a cost for replacement. Curious as to what it costs to have it replaced.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought a spare to have on hand, around 80 bucks.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good info thanks.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting that information. I was wondering what it was using to determine that. I've been wordering why mine seems to drop so slowly, but I've been averaging just shy of 47 mpg for the life of my vehicle. So, I guess it makes sense that it's going to take me 45,000+ miles to use that much fuel at this rate. 

80 bucks for the fuel filter? And I thought 22 dollars for the oil filter was expensive.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jorday said:


> Thanks for posting that information. I was wondering what it was using to determine that. I've been wordering why mine seems to drop so slowly, but I've been averaging just shy of 47 mpg for the life of my vehicle. So, I guess it makes sense that it's going to take me 45,000+ miles to use that much fuel at this rate.
> 
> 80 bucks for the fuel filter? And I thought 22 dollars for the oil filter was expensive.


I obtained my oil filter for around 12 bucks and the fuel filter for around 80 from GM parts direct online. Delivered straight to my door in 2 days. Doesn't get any easier then that! All you need is the right part numbers and it's a piece of cake. It was a 10% cyber monday sale which basically made free shipping.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

What are the part numbers?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

$80? Ouch. Good thing it will take forever to get to 1000 miles

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> $80? Ouch. Good thing it will take forever to get to 1000 miles


Two points.
1. It's gallons, not miles.
2. $80 part cost, but what is the labor cost if you are not a DIYer?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> $80? Ouch. Good thing it will take forever to get to 1000 miles
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


half a cent per mile cost.

assuming $200 total fee


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Two points.
> 1. It's gallons, not miles.
> 2. $80 part cost, but what is the labor cost if you are not a DIYer?


My bad. I meant gallons. 24 hours of traveling will do that to you. 

I wonder what the cost will be as well. I couldn't imagine it costing more than $20 for them to install a fuel filter. Oil filter installations are almost free

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CosmosGoat said:


> What are the part numbers?


I believe he's asking: What are the _replacement_ GM part numbers for the *oil filter *and diesel *fuel filter*?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oil Filter: 55577033
Drain Plug Seal: 55196309
Fuel Filter: 22937279


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> I wonder what the cost will be as well. I couldn't imagine it costing more than $20 for them to install a fuel filter. Oil filter installations are almost free


That depends on where the filter is at and how difficult it is to get to. Also, are there line purge requirements? Be interesting to see what the labor standard is for that operation. Granted, it's only likely to be needed every 45,000 miles or so, but no one likes to be surprised.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A 10mm socket will drop the aero panel underneath, unscrew, take out old filter, replace gaskets, put in new filter. Screw back together. Turn key over several times without starting car to prime system. DONE. 

Shouldn't be much more difficult then the oddly placed oil filter. 

Now the only fail about how it's located is if you were somewhere without jacks, stands, etc and your filter gels. You can't just replace it quickly in the field.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Oil Filter: 55577033
> Drain Plug Seal: 55196309
> Fuel Filter: 22937279



Thanks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Cool news, thanks for sharing. I posted elsewhere but my fuel filter life was reset a few times by the GM dealer during oil changes so I lost track of where I should be. This will help me out because I reset the fuel used DIC the day I received my car.

I have already picked up an AC Delco FF, but I notice there is a Fram part available to for about 1/2 the cost. Has anyone tried that? The AC Delco one seems to be some type of synthetic fabric material, not just normal paper (guessing due to water). Is the Fram one the same quality?


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

rock auto has the ac delco fuel filter for $25


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I will stock up, they have never been that price before. Just ordered four of them. Price is $23.79 plus shipping, screaming deal.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I will stock up, they have never been that price before. Just ordered four of them. Price is $23.79 plus shipping, screaming deal.


 Got a direct link there Indy. I don't see that price....
http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...bocharged,3308751,fuel+&+air,fuel+filter,6200


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Got a direct link there Indy. I don't see that price....
> 2015 CHEVROLET CRUZE 2.0L L4 DIESEL Turbocharged Fuel Filter | RockAuto


It must have been a mistake price, the price is now 71.89, just went to rockauto.com and clicked thru to cruze diesel. Yikes glad I bought four of them, wish I bought 10.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I was just on there shopping for some Jeep parts and clicked over to the Cruze for a minute. It looks like they're back down at $26.79 right now. Comes to $25.45 if you have a 5% discount code from a previous order. Looks like they're selling for $36 plus $8 shipping on Amazon right now. 

It will be interesting to see what part number shows up when I order a couple on RockAuto. The original part number for this filter was 22937279, but that was replaced by 23456595, which is the part number shown on both the $36 and the $71 listings for this filter on Amazon. The photo in both Amazon listings, shows part number 23459023, which is the most recent part number to be used for our filter. I've used one of each in my Diesel, and they are identical, with the exception of the tab configuration on the bottom surface of the filter where it mounts to the cap. It wouldn't surprise me if the recent supply of filters at 1/3 of the cost are some old 23456595 or 22937279 filters that are being purged from the supply chain by the manufacturer or wholesalers. They work either way, though, so I'll just be thankful to have snagged a couple.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It's 24.79 now, how weird. I paid 23.79 couple days ago. Was 71.89 yesterday. North Korea maybe is doing some hacking, lol


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks. Got 3 at $ 24.79 each.


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

Here is the one that I got from Rock auto, next to the original one out of my 14 with roughly 36k
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Interesting. Looks like you got the most recent part number (23459023) with your order. I received my 2 filters a few days ago, and I got a pair of 23456595 filters (the 2nd of the 3 part numbers it has gone by). Seems their inventory is a mix of the various part numbers that have been used for this filter.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

What's interesting is that Rock's part number search doesn't recognize 23459023, and will sell you a GM oil filter, part number 23456595, for only $100.89.

But the catalog entry for Chevrolet>2014>Cruze>2.0>fuel filter gives you this:

ACDELCO TP1003 {#TP999} Professional Info 
B20 Diesel Fuel Vehicle 
 




























 $27.79


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Taxman said:


> What's interesting is that Rock's part number search doesn't recognize 23459023, and will sell you a GM oil filter, part number 23456595, for only $100.89.
> 
> But the catalog entry for Chevrolet>2014>Cruze>2.0>fuel filter gives you this:
> 
> ...


If you order the ACDELCO TP1003 for $27.79 from Rock Auto, you get a box labeled GM #23456595 but inside you'll receive a fuel filter stamped GM #23459023. Don't worry, either part number will work.

Here are pics of mine just done last week:


----------



## txnotny (Aug 26, 2017)

Good to know, I have been a mechanic all of my life, and the issue with a mileage based count down is I takes a lot of things for granted, I prefer to look a fuel quality,if there is no water in the fuel then I don't change the filter.


----------

